# Please help! What ARE these mounds of dirt inside my home?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If there is a hole in the concrete,I'd put my money on moles or gophers.

This is a rare but not unheard of problem under bath tubs on a slab.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> If there is a hole in the concrete,I'd put my money on moles or gophers.
> 
> This is a rare but not unheard of problem under bath tubs on a slab.


I had a large amount (garbage can full) of dirt under a tub when removed in a recent remodel activity - moles...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Almost assuredly mouse nests from your description.

DM


----------

